# Need a duck mounted



## riverrat345 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone recommend a taxidermists north of Atl.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't duck hunt but saw some nice ones in bubba's taxidermy


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 18, 2016)

One of the best in the country is in Roswell. Dana Stanford. Look him up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> One of the best in the country is in Roswell. Dana Stanford. Look him up.



Thought you were a Kevin Batson kind of guy


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 18, 2016)

X 100 on Dana. He used to do and maybe still does for Fernbank.
Mine is more than five years old and Dusty. This pic is overexposed and does not do the color justice. But looks it like it was painted by the Creator.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 19, 2016)

Dana Stanford. I've got about a dozen in my house he's done over the years...hands down the best in the state.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 24, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Thought you were a Kevin Batson kind of guy



I think he does great work too. But the guy wanted closer to Atlanta.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Dec 24, 2016)

Check out Fortner's out in Covington. He does excellent work, especially on birds.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 25, 2016)

Dana


----------



## htr4life (Dec 25, 2016)

Brett Miller at Beaks and Bands


----------



## A7XfoREVer1999 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dana X47593082
Theres a reason he does stuff for the museums


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Check out Birdlife Taxidermy in Snellville. Garrett does some great work.


----------



## dom (Jan 4, 2017)

wildlife addictions is who i've used. does great work!


----------



## smoothie (Jan 4, 2017)

Ya lost me but south of there Artistic Taxidermy has won the world championship on birds a few times


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 5, 2017)

x2 on Garrett Addison of birdlife. Does a great job and great return time as well


----------



## jasoncumby (Jan 17, 2017)

Brett Miller with Beaks and Bands taxidermy in Fayetteville.... best all around by far


----------



## ams1231 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Fortner. In my opinion, waterfowl taxidermy is what separates the men from the boys.


----------

